# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Экспорт закладок браузера

## 29G

Привет .как можно экспортировать все закладки в файл или в другой браузер из стокового браузера андройд UME Browser ? В самом этом браузере нет необходимых для этого инструментов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## OlliHoly

У меня схожий вопрос. Могу я с айпада перенести сохраненные закладки браузера на свой айфон?

----------


## olejah

В этом случае отлично работает функция синхронизации, но для этого потребуется аккаунт: Firefox, Opera или Chrome (зависит от того, какой именно браузер используется). Если войти в такой аккаунт на обоих устройствах, то закладки и история будут синхронизироваться автоматом.

----------


## OlliHoly

> В этом случае отлично работает функция синхронизации, но для этого потребуется аккаунт: Firefox, Opera или Chrome (зависит от того, какой именно браузер используется). Если войти в такой аккаунт на обоих устройствах, то закладки и история будут синхронизироваться автоматом.


А если браузер Safari, тоже получится?

----------


## olejah

С Safari еще проще - достаточно разрешить синхронизацию через iCloud. Важно на обоих устройствах войти в свою учетную запись Apple ID.

----------

